# Any lawmen from Texas?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out if it is or is not lawfull to carry a pistol in your car without a cc permit. On line tells me yes and no. I am just a regular guy wanting to carry in my vehicle bacuse I will be driving from Austin to Dallas often. If a policeman reads this post (or anyone with knowledge on this), please help!


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I took CHL class the other day and it is legal now as of last September 1st. Do not do it inside the city of Houston because the DA ( Rosethal ...spelling?) arrests you anyway. He will not be there long so , hopefully that will change. Good Luck.


----------



## AndyF150 (Feb 4, 2008)

It was legal as of Sept 2005 to carry in your vehicle concealed. Some rogue DA's like Rosenthal were still prosecuting people however. As of Sept 2007, the law was clarified again so that rogue DA's couldn't trample on the law anymore. You can now carry a handgun concealed in your vehicle legally state wide in Texas. Just make sure you aren't committing any offense of the law that doesn't constitute class c misdemeanor involving the regulation of traffic <have marihuana in the vehicle, be driving under the influence of drugs/alcohol>. I have several people for UCW <unlawful carry of a weapon> because they had a concealed handgun in their car sitting next to a ziplock baggy filled with monkey paw. :smt033


----------

